# Shooting other peoples guns?



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

Is impolite to tell some one that they cant shoot my guns at the rang, I'm not talking about my friends i take with me or any thing its the other people at the range I was told Its rude when i tell them no. I just don't like strangers shooting my gear any one else feel this way?


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

no it is not, I would never ask someone to shoot their firearm at the range, if you offer then that's another story.


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

that is pretty much what i always thought, I mean there is nothing wrong with asking but to me its just an odd question.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No, it's not impolite. Although, now that I think about it, no stranger has ever asked me to shoot any of my guns.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

No it is not impolite, don't let others drive my car either


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

they cant shoot my guns, ride my motorcycle or kiss my girl.... unless they got awesome guns for me to shoot, a better bike for me to ride or a..... (she reads this so i shall stop right here and sleep in my own bed tonight)


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

No one can ever say that Ted doesn't know exactly where to apply the brakes... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have let strangers shoot my handguns, often, but it has to be my idea and by my invitation. This only happens after I have seen them shoot and observed their habits. It happens much less than before, because there are so many new shooters out there, and I steer clear of anyone who looks nervous.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Bisley said:


> ... and I steer clear of anyone who looks nervous...


&#8230; and the four guys sharing one lane and one gun

&#8230; and the guy with the DE .50

&#8230; and the guy who's not in the military but is in full camo anyway

&#8230; and the guy shooting his Glock sideways

I pretty much steer clear of everybody. :mrgreen:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

MLB said:


> No one can ever say that Ted doesn't know exactly where to apply the brakes... :mrgreen:


momma did raise a fool, but i aint it!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*It's not rude to say no,,,*

It's not rude to say no,,,
But it's not particularly rude for them to ask either.

I belong to a rifle-pistol club,,,
A few years back I wanted to buy a 9mm pistol.

Whenever I saw anyone at the range with an interesting gun,,,
I would ask them if I could put a magazine of rounds down the range.

I always offered to let them shoot anything out of my range bag as a return consideration,,,
My S&W Model 629 (.44 Magnum) was always a favorite for them to shoot.

I never got upset on the rare occasion they said no,,,
But much more often than not the people were happy to trade a few rounds.

I'm glad it was so because I got to try out a large amount of 9mm semi-autos,,,
It was an invaluable aid in my decision on which one to purchase.

You are not being rude when you decline their request,,,
After all they are your guns and you are under no obligation,,,
But you might be missing out on opportunities to shoot different guns yourself.

Just my humble opinion.

Aarond

.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You are correct sir!!!!!!


aarondhgraham said:


> It's not rude to say no,,,
> But it's not particularly rude for them to ask either.
> 
> I belong to a rifle-pistol club,,,
> ...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I have let strangers shoot my handguns, often, but it has to be my idea and by my invitation. This only happens after I have seen them shoot and observed their habits. It happens much less than before, because there are so many new shooters out there, and I steer clear of anyone who looks nervous.


This is the way I feel too.

:smt1099


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

mashley707 said:


> no it is not, I would never ask someone to shoot their firearm at the range, if you offer then that's another story.


Amen.


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the input I got a lot more then i thought I would, My town dose not have a formal range so its quite common to get shifty people or even people questionable integrity It;s not common however for people to ask to shoot my guns since the gun community is small in my town regarding avid shooters, but every now and then however mostly around hunting season some one will ask to shoot my ar or ak I always tell them no and (insert reason here) but most recently i brought my wife out shooting some one asked i said no and she said i was being rude hence the post thanks every one for the input.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Falsesuspect said:


> My town dose not have a formal range so its quite common to get shifty people or even people questionable integrity.


With that information, I change my answer from "No." to "Hell, no!" Not a chance I would be lending a complete stranger any loaded firearm at an informal, non-member environment. It would be way too easy to find yourself in a situation where you hand over your weapon and then find yourself staring down its barrel as the guy walks away with it &#8230;. or worse.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

In the situation you have stated saying no is not rude it is prudent, and as many of the others I let others shoot my guns by invite only.


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

And that is one of my fears, If it were to happen i would hope that their only option it to beat me to death with it because at that point it should have been emptied in their direction, and this is why i carry a side arm too. There were plans for a shooting range but the city planner disproved.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

I know a lot of folks trade firearms to people from other towns or part of their state. Quite often they will need to meet at some predetermined place midway between there and home.
Be sure and wear another gun for protection as you are very vulnerable at that point. Just like in the cop shows when the drug buy goes bad.
Better safe than sorry, 

Aarond's answere was good where you are in a controled location. 

And I agree with Todd the rest of the time.

Doesn't have anything to do with being rude. It's just good sense.
Gabby


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I think saying no is not rude. I think asking to shoot a stranger's gun is rude.


----------

